
Singapore Offers Tax Break for Angel Investors - da5e
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/200029/singapore_offers_tax_break_for_angel_investors.html
======
pwim
In addition to this, I've also heard the government is also giving money to
the incubators.

They've managed to attract Joichi Ito to set up Neoteny Labs there:
<http://www.neotenylabs.com/>

